# Trophy Wife (part 2)



## plussauvage (Nov 15, 2015)

Trophy Wife (part 2)
by Jolene Dubois 

*CHAPTER ONE*

James felt so guilty about Lissett, he felt so guilty in general, like he was turning his back on his faith. He knew they couldnt go on this way for long, but how could he handle a situation with married woman like this? He felt stuck and it was eating him up inside, but he just couldnt stop himself. Nicoles beauty was just too powerful to resist. I mean he was only humanno man could resist that shit. All that being said, James knew, sooner or later, something had to give.they way they were going something had to happen.and something did.

Nicole, you dropped your phone on the garage floor last night. Greg said as Nicole stumbled into the kitchen in the morning, still only half awake, wearing nothing but her nighty camisole and a pair of extremely skimpy cotton sleep shorts. 

What? Ohhh my.. Nicole said as she stretched out her arms and yawned. 

You drank too much again didnt you. What time did you get in? Greg asked in an increasingly interrogating voice.

I dont know..not that late. Nicole answered with an eye roll as she rummaged through the pantry, giving her husband a straight on view of her massively wide and bulbous donk, and pulled out a box of donut holes.

I went through your text messages Nicole. Greg said directly as he placed both hands firmly on the counter. He watched as she plopped a donut hole between her succulent lips like she didnt have a care in the world.

(mmm, chew) Wha-? Nicole began to question before getting cut off.

Dont lie to me, I saw everything. Said Greg as he as he eyed her expanding thighs which looked absolutely enormous, exposed almost up to her ass in those way too short pajama shorts. 

Greg- Stammered Nicole, still with a mouth full of donut. 

Dont talk, okay Nicole, I dont want to hear anything you have to say. Said Greg as he turned and paced to his left. She looked so bloated, so curvy and yet so attractive that he just couldnt bear to look at her for a second longer. 

It wasnt anything that- Nicole tried to half-heartedly plead her case before again getting shut down. 

I adore you James? I want I want I want you! Greg said, repeating his unfaithful wifes texts to her adulterous counterpart. Its a guy from work isnt it! Dont insult my intelligence, I knew there had to be something, but behind my back? To not even give me the respect? And youre texting like a fucking high school slut? Who is this guy who the fuck is this guy? He added as his anger built into a shouting, spitting rage. 

Stop it Greg, you dont know him! Squealed Nicole in her defense as she defyingly lit a cigarette. 

No, no no! Shouted Greg. You are not smoking in this house!

Fuck you Greg. Nicole said as she provocatively blew smoke into the air with an uncaring snobbish look on her face. 

You just dont give a shit anymore do you? What the hell happened to you? Greg asked as he grabbed Nicoles incredibly squishy, exposed upper arm.

Dont touch me Greg! Nicole squeaked as he tried to wiggle away from him, with her entire body, especially upper arms, thighs and giant ass jiggling madly in the process. 

I guess nothing fucking happened to you huh, this is just who you are isnt it? The spoiled little rich girl, who has everybody do everything for her because shes sooooo pretty! Greg said mockingly as he let her go.

Fuck you, I got a job didnt I? Nicole said, defending herself as she spun around and gave her husband a full on view of her jumbo tits flopping wildly in her low cut top. 

Oh yeah so you could fuck the first guy who falls for your fake ass. Greg said sarcastically and angrily.

Its not like that. Nicole pouted sheepishly as she continued to smoke frantically. 

You really are a fake arent you? Greg said in an extremely hurt tone. Its just all about appearance with you isnt itwhat people see on the outside, but its all just talk! Daddy I wanna go to college, I think I maybe wanna be an interior designer, Greg Im gonna start working out.. but what you really want to do? Is just get your hair done, go tanning, buy clothes and sit at home on the couch with some poor sap watching reality TV while he watches you get fat! Greg said in a rambling fashion, almost too angry to make sense of his own thoughts. It was like all his complaints over his year and half of marriage just came pouring out all at once.

Oh go screw yourself Greg. Youre not even a real doctor, youre just an overgrown nerd.. loser whos going bald and cant even fucking look me in the eye when hes trying to fuck me, whos soooo bad in bed that- Nicole fought back before Greg finally could take no more.

Thats enough! He shouted, slamming his palms on the counter top. I dont have to listen to this.

Im fucking out of here Greg, I want a divorce. Nicole blurted out suddenly as her eyes began to water.

Baby. Greg said in a pleading tone, quickly realizing just how real things were getting, and the pain of the whole situation began to hit him like a right hook to his heart. What had he done

But youre right about one thing Greg. I dont give a shit anymore. Im soooo sick and tired of trying to do what everyone wants me to do. Im so sick of giving a shit! Nicole spouted angrily and used excessive body language to get her point across, all 238 blubbery voluptuous pounds of her jiggling recklessly as she spoke. 

Nicole grabbed her keys and handbag and stormed out into the garage and into her car wearing only what she had on. She called James all teary eyed as she pulled out of the cul-de-sac and asked if he could meet her at his place. 

James lived still lived alone in an apartment, being as living together with Lissett before marriage would go against the way he was raised. He could hear how upset Nicole was and he left work right away for an early lunch break. When he arrived Nicole was parked already out front. He came to her quickly and she wiggled her way out of her car and embraced him.

Do you have a glass of wine? Was the first thing Nicole said after flopping down on his couch, and wiping the tears from her eyes.

Uhhhhh.yeah I think..well.. I guess I could open bottle. James answered with an eyebrow raised.

Thank you! Nicole said as she lifted herself up and jiggled her way towards him. James looked at her curiously as pulled out the cork while she put her arms around him and leaned her head on his shoulder. 

He poured a glass and Nicole quickly gulped half of it down. She took the liberty of poring herself a generous amount more and then slowly sashayed back to the couch. 

How bad was it? James asked hesitantly. 

Uhh! It was fine, Im just so done with him.I am like so done with everything. Nicole answered as she took another healthy sip of her mid morning beverage. He begged me to stay, but I told I just didnt give a shit.

..Really? James asked, seemingly taking the situation much more seriously than the overfed housewife that was presented before him. 

Yeah, I just dont care about anything anymoreI just want to be with you. She said as she stretched out her wobbly arms as if to magnetize James towards her. 

Oh poor baby. He said in a comforting tone as he sat down next to her and kissed her wet, alcohol besmirched lips. 

Can I stayed here tonight? She cooed in an overly pouty voice.

Uh.yeahyes of course. James said, searching his brain for how this was all going to work out.

Whats wrong? Nicole asked, sensing his hesitation. 

Nothings wrong..I justI really need to talk to Lissett before we go any further. James answered in a sobering fashion. 

Ohhh..I feel bad. Nicole said, again in her overly pouty voice, that sounded incredibly insincere, if James was being honest with himself. I didnt mean to break you two apart like this.

Are you kidding? I feel I just helped break up a marriage..dont worry about Lissett. James said to put her poor little heart at ease. 

When I said I loved you I meant it. Nicole said after another sip of wine as she looked up to him and batted her long eyelashes. 

I meant it too. James answered as he looked back at her. Her deliciously tan thighs were very exposed and just oozing and spreading out amazingly wide on that couch cushion. Her squishy belly paunch was looking, not so little anymore and was pouring its way out over her exceedingly tight little shorts, and her boobs, gosh her perfect boobs looked bigger than he ever remembered. Her entire body looked bigger and more curvaceous than he ever remembered, and all that put together along with her drop dead gorgeous face and indulgent overly pouty behavior turned him on like a high voltage light switch. 

You have no idea how happy I am that you came into my life. Nicole said as she slowly bounced up on folded knees and began caressing his muscular chest. Ill do anything to make you happy. She added as she gave him sinfully sexy looks. James noticed the way her weight seemed to make her sink deeper into the couch with her curled up tucked leg position. He though momentarily.what the heck am I doing. am I crazy?

Was he really willing to risk everything,.scratch that, lose everything, just because this..girl.this perfect looking creature.this unbelievably sexy goddess of a woman wanted him, and was wanting to spend the night in his bed instead of the bed of her husband? He needed a moment of clarity, he felt drunk, he felt rapturous, he felt euphoric..he felt like he had to choose between doing whats right, doing whats really best for him or following a lustful fantasy down the rabbit hole. Fuck it..there was really only one choice and Nicole Thompson was worth it. 





*CHAPTER TWO*

In all seriousness it was very, very hard, but James finally faced the music and the long talk with his girlfriend of 4 years. It was sad. Lissett was the one he thought he would marry, and it seemed like he was on the brink of popping the question, until the beautiful Nicole came swooping into his life. It felt wrong.and he knew it was wrong but he just didnt care. Nicole was the embodiment of every sexual fantasy he ever had, and she was real, and she wanted him, and her feminine powers of seduction were just too much for him to overcome. 

Lissett was completely devastated, but somehow, all James could think about when he was sitting there watching her cry, was the fact that Nicole Thompson was in his apartment.waiting for him at that very moment, and that would be any mans wildest dream come true. It was a dream James didnt want to wake up from, it almost felt like an escape from reality, and he was ready to doze off as deeply into it as he could, and he couldnt care less what he might sleep through as a consequence. 

After everything went down and everything came out about James and Nicoles love affair, people began to look at them differently. James reputation as a standup, respectable guy took a bit of hit, as most people made the assumption that he was thinking with his dick rather than his brain. At work they looked at Nicole almost like a home wrecker, a conniving, bimbo, floozy, who just used her looks to get what ever she wanted, even though she was the one getting the divorce. 

Nicoles parents werent too happy either, and they thought their daughter was being a little hasty in throwing away a marriage to a doctor in less than two years. Her Mom of course passively aggressively criticized Nicoles inability to stay in shape as reasons for her lack of passion with the slim trim health conscious Greg, and Jamess parents were a little heartbroken as well. Lissett had become almost like a daughter to them, and one look at Nicole, with her va-va-voominess, and they exactly why their son was swayed, and they thought he was making a tremendous mistake, like he was viewing beauty as just skin deep, giving into temptation and not delivering himself from evil.for thine is the kingdom.blah, blah, blah and all that jazz. 

Wellwhatever.they just dont know what we have, I say fuck em. James said to Nicole as they discussed some of the less than approving looks they had been getting at work, as they laid in bed in the mooring. 

Was that James Rolland saying the F word? Nicole asked with an eyebrow raised. And I thought you were the bad influence. She added with a devilish smile. 

I really dont care what anybody thinksI just want to be with you. James said as he turned to her and ran his hand over the soft contours of her sinfully gorgeous body. 

I just want to be with you toobut you have to take me out to breakfast. Nicole said with some excitement as she sunk her claws in him and gave him a kiss. 

My pleasure. James said with a smile before returning her kiss with an even more passionate one. 

And then back here for dessert. Nicole responded with twinkling eyes between kisses. 

Mmmm, definitely my pleasure. James said as he suggestively explored more of her alluring curves. 

And then you have to take me out to lunchand then dinner. Said Nicole as she sat up and ran her fingers through her magnificent voluminous hair. 

And then dessert again. James said with a smile as he gazed at the substantial belly roll that was protruding over the waistband of Nicoles panties. 

Oh James.now youre speaking my language. Said Nicole as she heaved herself up and smiled down at him. Her skin looked flawless and gently tanned and just incredibly soft all over. Her belly was even starting to look a little more than chubby with the way she sported a deep set bellybutton and love handles that spilled over the sides of her pink thong and completely dominated her petite little rib cage. Most of her weight still appeared to settle in her truly enormous thighs, hips, and booty, but her breasts were nothing to just glance at either. They were huge, yet perfect, well-rounded, well-proportioned, yet they looked almost too big to be real. Her entire body almost looked too big to real in certain areas, but James knew better, and her realness was evident in the way she moved. Her entire body seemed to jiggle and wiggle and bounce and quiver with even the slightest shift of her buxom, full-bosomed figure, and James founded it increasingly difficult to keep his eyes, or his hands off her.

He was amazed at the way Nicole seemed to settle in and move on so easily from a what you would think would think was a divesting breakup and life changing event. Her parting ways with Greg and the starting of the divorce process however, if anything, made her cling to James even more dearly and intimately. 

She seemed to want to shut herself out from the rest of the world. From her family, from her friends, she didnt want to have to deal with all the questions and the rummers, the comments about what went wrong, or how she let herself gain 40 pounds in a year and a half of marriage etc. James was her world now, he turned her on more than another man she had ever been with, and she felt more comfortable with him than she had ever felt in a relationship before. Despite what others might have thought, she was in heaven, and she finally felt free to explore her desires without an ounce of reserve. 

James loved to cook for her, he loved to take her out to dinner, and she certainly didnt resist his eagerness to indulge her every desires. Those first six months with him went by in a flash, but not too quickly for her not to put on an additional 18 pounds of sexiness. It seemed that all they did was eat and fuck and explore each others kinkiness in ways neither of them had experienced before, and Nicole was really starting to get used to it, and her weighing in at 256 pounds was more than enough evidence of proof. 

18 pounds is a good amount of weight, especially in the short time span of just six months, but man. it made even more a difference than you might think. It really seemed to push her into new territory, as even when she was in the 230 pound range she looked just extra curvaceous, more like that of a plus size model body type, but once in the 250s, she looked full on fat, bloated and huge.

James was a little bewildered by the whole thing. He was surprised at how easily the vain and appearance obsessed Nicole seemed to just eat and overindulge herself without guilt or shame, or even mention off the effects or consequences. Was it out of comfort or boredom? Was she depressed, or was she just happy and in love? He was just flabbergasted how she could be so aware and even comment on delicious treats like, ohmigod theres so much carbs in this, or these things are so bad for you, and then proceed to luxuriate in consuming them. 

There would be many nights where they would go out to a substantial dinner, then go out drinking, and Nicole would make him stop by and buy her an entire late night meal of fast food before bed. She was buying bigger clothes, he knew that, she wasnt working out at all, that was for damn sure, and she was very noticeably out of shape with the way she moved and breathed. 

She was smoking a lot, and she was drinking every night too. Was that it? Was she using alcohol because she didnt want to think about how fat she was getting? Had she just giving up on maintaining her weight completely? Was she trying to get fat, or was she just in that much denial? James still wasnt quite sure, but what he was sure of was that however wrong it all may have seemedhe fucking loved every minute of it. 

Ohmigod, so good to see you! Lookin good girl! Nicole squealed as she met her old friend Brittany and a trendy restaurant as it was suggested that they get together and do lunch.

Uh yeah, wow.you too Nicole. Said Brittany who was a little shocked by Nicoles appearance. She hadnt seen her friend in at least over a year and she could hardly believe the way her hot friend from high school, (as she had described her) had blown up to such massive proportions. It was especially evident after a friendly embrace, as she noticed just how soft and squishy Nicole felt, and just how much more of her there was to hug. Woah, thats a lot off boob in my face. She commented as Nicole released her affectionate bunny hug. 

Oh shut up.come on lets go in before it starts getting busy. Nicole said as she turned and waited for Brittany to open the door. She waltzed in and Brittany followed giving her a clear view of just how wide her friend had become. Wearing painted on jeggings and a pale pink camisole that she wore long and untucked as if to hide her flaring hips, not even her swank faux fur jacket (which looked nearly too small to button) could disguise the epic feminine expanse of her wobbly physique. 

After the waitress brought the girls their orders, Brittany, who was never one to shy away from saying what was on her mind, came straight out and said: Nicoleyoure lookin a little curvier theses days.

Excuse me? Nicole asked after she took a long sip of her strawberry daiquiri, somewhat surprised by the bluntness of Brittanys question.

Its okay Nicole you look great as always, but Ive gained weight too, that shit fuckin happens. Brittany said quite playfully which drew a smile out of Nicole..or maybe it was the daiquiri. Is it the divorce? I eat when Im stressed out.wait, you arent grieving over that scum bag are you?

Hell no! And I dont really fucking care if I gain a few pounds at this point, its kinda sexyI mean its not like I want to gain weight, but I find myself not being able to say no. Nicole responded with a giggle, as she began to gorge herself over her plate of a buttermilk fried chicken breast poboy and pommes frites (french fries). Besides, James seems to get more and more obsessed with my body.the..eh, curvierI get. She added with an arrogant smirk. 

Omigod yes! Some guys are like that, I think its kinda, cute, and kinky. Brittany said. 

It like really turns him on, its like if I gain a few pounds, hes ready to rip off his shirt and handcuff me to the bed. Nicole said in a sly devious whisper. And I mean, its hard for me to complain, because, really the sex.Oh. My. God. James is unbelievable in bed, just between us girls.

Fuck I am so jealous of you right now. Said Brittany as she eyed the smug look on her friends perfect face, that well..actually was starting to look a little fuller, but it was still justalmost like it was too naturally beautiful but look chubby, despite the hint of a double chin.

I mean, shit if my man likes me this way, who am I to complain..right? Nicole responded in a somewhat prissy tone as she mindlessly took another hefty bite of her greasy and decadent sandwich. 

Nicole.. but you cant just give in to whatever he wants just cause it turns him on, you can set boundaries you know. She added as she witnessed they way she was shoving that rich food into her mouth like she hadnt tasted anything so delicious in her entire life. 

Honestly, (munch, chew) I find myself to be the lucky one. Nicole responded between bites. I can eat whatever I want and I know that like any weight gain or whatever isnt going to cause him to lose interest, quite the opposite actually, its like a win win. Oooo, is it hot in here or is it just me? She added as she shimmied out of her jacket, revealing her arms and vast cleavage just as plain as day and in your face as could be in that skimpy light pink camisole.

Fuck, I guess so! These things are turning into quite the ham hocks girl you better watch it. Brittany said mischievously as leaned over poked Nicoles exposed upper arm, causing it to ripple and wobble almost like it was jello. DAYUM! She added. 

Hey shutup! God you havent changed one bit! Nicole squealed as she shriveled to the back of the booth and clutched herself defensively, casing her massive breasts and pillowy arms to jiggle wildly. All women should have the right to bare arms. She added jokingly, yet slightly embarrassed. 

Omigod, thats like the cleverest thing ive heard you say. Brittany said with a chuckle. Youre right though, most guys are too dumb to even notice if girls gain weight, and if we do theyre just too obsessed with more ass and tities to play with. Were the only ones who get upset about not being able to squeeze into a pair of jeans or whatever. She added. 

You are so right on, you dont even know. Nicole responded deviously. 

Some guys even get turned on by numbers going up on the scale! That must be nice.Brittany exclaimed and then shrugged as she picked away at her salad. I think its kinda. weird but I have to say it does sound like a pretty..uh.. appealing way of keeping yo man happy. Everybody has their quirky turn ons right?

Its starting to really turn me on too. Nicole said as her face lit up and she wiggled a little happy dance while firmly and heavily seated in her greatly depressed cushioned booth as she dipped another bundle of fries into ranch dressing and placed them daintily between her plump lips. 

Oh God Nicole, only you would be able to get away with something like this. You got em wrapped around your little finger dont you? Brittany asked, almost like she suddenly came to an obvious epiphany. 

Well.maybe Nicole said coyly as she twirled her luscious dark hair with her dainty, french manicured finger. 

Guys really do just always want giant tits and ass..these days especially, big butts are hot right now. I assume James is no exception. Brittany said ponderously. Well or maybe you can just get away with it cause you got a face like a fuckin model. She added with a hint of distain. 

Omigod, are you saying I have a big butt? Nicole asked, pretending to be offended and shocked. 

Serouisly Nicole? Brittany questioned with a raised eyebrow like it was the understatement of the year. 

Lucky me Nicole said with a self-satisfied flare, as she shoved another bale of ranch soaked french fries into her impatient mouth. 

Brittany wasnt the only one ho was little shocked by they way Nicole seemed to be widening out at an alarming rate. People at work were really starting to take notice, especially as Nicole was always inclined to wear the most alluringly trendy outfits that always seemed to barely fit her. 

She was still showing up at work 3 days a week, and some of her office coworkers could swear that she was looking a little softer and more voluptuous every day, and they didnt always keep their mixed reviews and astute observations to themselves. Usually it was a bunch of gossiping chatter like: 

Is it just me or is Nicoles ass getting bigger? Asked Zack. 

Shes fucking hot. Said Henry. 

I dont know she seems really out of shape. I can hear her breathing just from walking from one end of the floor to the other. Gary pointed out. 

Seems like she always has a frappucinno in her hand. Said Gina. 

God she makes me sooooo dizzy, I want to grab that ass so bad. Said Ryan. 

Does she not even care? Shes almost always like grazing through a bag of chips every time I see her at her desk. Said Diane. 

Why are you criticizing her? Shes an absolute knock-out. Said Dillon. 

Shes such a stuck up bitch. Its so wrong the way she stole James away from Lissett, I couldn't care less if she gets huge. Said Susan. 

Looks like she will if she keeps going the way shes going, shes having a hard time squeezing her hips into her chair as it is. Said Diane. 

Her butt is so fuckin big. Said Henry.

Its a shame, she has such a gorgeous face. Said Jennifer. 

Shes still so fuckin hot. Said Henry. 

I wonder what James thinks about all this? Asked Gina. 



http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=jolene+dubois


----------

